# F-Steuerung, ab wann sinnvoll?



## kiestumpe (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal nach euerer Philosophie fragen, wann Ihr ne F-Steuerung einsetzt.
Standard-Beispiel: Schutztür UND NotAus 

Schutztür mit 2 Kontakten, antivalente Ausführung, 
Kanal 1 Aufschaltung auf SPS, Abrampen
Kanal 2 FU - enable-Eingang.

F-Steuerung imho nicht zwangsläufig notwendig ?!?


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2008)

Wir nehmen gar keine F-Steuerung, ich will SPS-Programm und Sicherheit komplett getrennt haben. Für kleine Anlagen einfach PNOZ-Relais, sobald mehrere Türen und Not-Aus, dann PNOZ-Multi mit Profibusanschaltung, u.U. sogar 2 Stück, eins für Not-Aus, eins für die Türen.


----------



## maweri (9 Juli 2008)

Wir haben in unseren Anlagen PNOZmulti mit Profibus-Anbindung im Einsatz. Diese Dinger lassen sich programmierern (FUP) und man hat den Vorteil, das die SPS auf alle Ein- und Ausgänge 'gucken' kann. Zusätzlich gibt es noch ca. 20 E/A, über die die SPS direkt mit dem PNOZ kommunizieren kann, z.B. Freigabe für Kabinentür anfordern.

Vorteil: man hat alle sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten (Not-Aus, Lichtgitter, Türen usw.) auf dem Gerät und kann sie für die diversen Antriebe verknüpfen. Somit entfällt die externe Verdrahtung über die Kontaktvervielfältigung.

Nachteil: Kosten. Lohnt sich erst ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Schutzeinrichtungen. Für die Kombi Not-Aus und Schutztür sicherlich zu teuer.


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2008)

*Alternativen*

Hi,
es gibt auch gute Innovative Alternativen von anderen Herstellern.

*Achtung Werbung*

Wie z.B. die Safety PLC Pluto von www.jokabsafety.de hier kann man auch einfach bis zu 32 Stück vernetzen über den sicheren Can-Bus der Onbord ist. Die Software ist Kostenlos!

Es gibt Varianten mit 20E/A bis 46E/A. Die neuste Variante hat einen Asi-Bus Anschluss und ist eines der flexibelsten Sicherheitssysteme auf dem Markt da die PLC als Master oder Sicherheitsmonitor und Safety PLC betrieben werden kann und sie hat einen sicheren Canbus also auch hier 32 Stück vernetzbar. 
Auch gibt es Gateway für Can, Profibus, Ethernet, Device Net.

Siehe PDF im Anhang!!!!!
*Werbung Ende*
MFG
Safety


----------



## c.wehn (15 Oktober 2012)

http://www.jokabsafety.com/ 

.de gibts nicht.


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
nicht mehr.


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...ich will SPS-Programm und Sicherheit komplett getrennt haben...



Hallo Ralle,

der Meinung bin ich auch!!!

Es ist nur die Frage, wie lange unsere Einstellung noch "Stand der Technik" ist, alter Mann...*ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (16 Oktober 2012)

Das ist so eine Frage...

wir haben gerade die Pluto von Jokab im Einsatz, und sind Preislich mit einer Siemens F-CPU auf dem gleichen Niveau (+-100€ ne Nach Anwendungsfall). 

Habe nächste Woche mal eine F-CPU auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, wenn die tut wie ich will wird die eingesetzt.

Warum?

- Mein Kollege ist Siemens-Fanatiker... wenn da auf zwei Teilen mehr im Schrank Siemens drauf steht ist er Happy :-D
- Ich habe alle Zustände auch in meinem Nicht-Sicheren Programm als Information, und brauche dafür keine 300+x€ Ausgeben für eine DP oder PN-Anschaltung!
- Unsere Anlagen haben die Anforderung immer mehr auf Plug-And-Pray zu gehen, da bin ich Froh nur ein PN-Kabel zu ziehen, und die Kiste ist vernetzt. Nicht noch den Jokab-Can-Bus oder was weis ich
- Die F-CPU ist ohne Aufwand (LAN-RS-232/USB Umsetzer) Fernwartbar (ich will jetzt keine neuen Sicherheitsprogramme einspielen, aber mal schauen was abgeht ist nie verkehrt)
- Ich bin viel Flexibler, und kann meine Safety auch irgendwo im Feld verteilen.
- Kuka bietet Profisafe über PN an, ich spare mir nen Haufen Hardware(kosten) 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, schöner wie Matze es geschrieben hat, läßt es sich schon nicht mehr darstellen.
Wenn ich mal Marcels Auflistung mit Nummern versehe dann sind die Punkte 2 - 5 eigentliche schlagende Argumente. Legt man jetzt auf eins (oder mehreren) davon Wert so sollte man über die F-CPU ernsthaft nachdenken und hier auch in der SPS-Welt bleiben in der man sich sowieso schon befindet (integration). Den preislichen Aspekt sehe ich auch wie Marcel - wobei hier die Grenze konventionell <-> F-CPU auch immer mehr verwischt. 
Insgesamt muß das aber jeder für sich entscheiden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## daschris (16 Oktober 2012)

Und ich gehe mal davon aus das sich auch die F-SPS welt nach "unten" bewegen wird. Was spricht z.b. dagegen dass es eine S7 1200 F geben wird? Dann sind wir ja preislich wieder ganz wo anders.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> Und ich gehe mal davon aus das sich auch die F-SPS welt nach "unten" bewegen wird. Was spricht z.b. dagegen dass es eine S7 1200 F geben wird? Dann sind wir ja preislich wieder ganz wo anders.



Die wird kommen, das ist sicher!


----------

